# Blue marlin, tuna, wahoo and dorado



## DonaKen

In the home stretch, left out Monday, back in the slip shortly...was a good trip, 0\3 Tuesday, 0\1 Wed morn blue marlin before winds picked up... not great on the follow thru, but dang nice to see them behind the boat...had whity in the spread for maybe 20sec...box full of tuna, wahoo and dorado...post some pics after clean up


----------



## Sunshine17

Looking forward to the pics. Sounds like a great trip


----------



## Jgatorman

Definitely can't beat that view. Jonesing severely now for a rig trip...thanks!


----------



## DonaKen

Sorry for the hold up fellas, have tried to upload pics 3 times today from my phone...no lucky


----------



## sniperpeeps

Sounds like you had a nice trip, looking forward to pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonaKen

Guess I'm gonna needs some help, have written 3 reports and every time I try to upload pics I lose it all...ugg


----------



## DonaKen

Here's a pic of the warm water push the wind machine allowed us to fish


----------



## DonaKen

...


----------



## DonaKen

We left out Monday late afternoon, sunrise was picture perfect!


----------



## DonaKen

Found ourselves surrounded by whales a couple times that day, I assume these were pilot's not sure...have seen them before, but mostly see pigmy and sperm


----------



## DonaKen

...


----------



## DonaKen

....


----------



## DonaKen

View from the perch...


----------



## DonaKen

Came across this log half way between the floaters, it looked like it came from the other side of the world, covered in barnacles and had enough triple tail on it to fill a cockpit...we pulled 5 wahoo off it, along with 4 dorado to 40#...had a big shadow under the left short for a couple minutes and after working the area over to no avail, decided to head a few miles further south to an acre of 40/60# yf bustin the surface...


----------



## DonaKen

...


----------



## DonaKen

...o...


----------



## DonaKen

Dinners


----------



## DonaKen

After a good chill, I cut up a plate full of sushi and fired the grill up...


----------



## DonaKen

Lost 2 lures to hoos, played hell with 4 others :thumbdown:


----------



## DonaKen

Found a new ceviche spot on the way in...of course it's in state waters


----------



## DonaKen

WFO across the bay headed to the slip....will try and download pics and vids from the boats recorder tom...stand by


----------



## lookinlagit

Great post! It was indeed beautiful last Monday and Tuesday offshore. I took this at the Maersk Valiant, 270 miles out of fourchon. Saw a 45' Cabo express that far out.


----------



## fishboy

Wow nice!


----------



## DonaKen

...


----------



## DonaKen

Always cool to ck out who's been eatin who


----------



## DonaKen

Sorry about the crappy pics, there all phone pics....we only had a 4 man crew and 2 were pretty much just extra mouths to feed...lol


----------



## WhyMe

What a report. Nice pic as well.
Whyme


----------



## JoeyWelch

Now that's living!!


----------



## cody&ryand

Heck of a trip


----------



## MSViking

Thanks for posting. Awesome pics and report. This has me itching to get out there myself now!


----------



## BILLCH8SR

Awesome report!
Beautiful pics and beautiful boat !


----------



## YakAttack

Great job! That looks like an amazing trip!


----------



## cobe killer

love the report and pics!!!!


----------



## KBGAub

Awesome!! Cannot wait to go!


----------



## how2fish

Looks like an outstanding trip Congrats !


----------



## Bill Me

Is that XM weather you are getting the SST from?


----------



## DonaKen

Bill Me said:


> Is that XM weather you are getting the SST from?


Yes, part of the mariner package...have not figured out yet the fish byte program on this new setup...it was accurate probly 70% of the time...cool stuff


----------



## Bill Me

I have the fisherman package and you do not get that good of SST detail


----------



## bcahn

One day when I grow up, DAM!


----------



## fishsticker

Great post and beautiful sea conditions.


----------



## squirrel

wow what a beautiful both and awesome trip. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Cobiaobsessed

Awesome report. We just finished up cobia fishing yesterday and took a much needed day off today. Can't wait to put the riggers on and go chase stick fish. Where were you guys fishing out of and where did you guys fish? We fish out of Destin, haven't even looked at sat image yet, but just curious if fishable water was in range.


----------



## DonaKen

Cobiaobsessed said:


> Awesome report. We just finished up cobia fishing yesterday and took a much needed day off today. Can't wait to put the riggers on and go chase stick fish. Where were you guys fishing out of and where did you guys fish? We fish out of Destin, haven't even looked at sat image yet, but just curious if fishable water was in range.


Thanks, certainly could use some more Bluewater reports on here...first stop at Auger is 160mi from the end of the north jetty in Galveston, Magnolia is another 28mi south and Lucivous (sp) is another 60mi ssw, watching weather, hope to head that way wed eve for 3/4 days, fingers crossed...several "stick fish" c/r'd along the shelf last week 90/100mi


----------

